# N.E.R.P.I. dress attire?



## DonaldB79

I will be attending the Northeast Regional Police Institute (N.E.R.P.I.) on February 9th 2008, What would be the normal dress attire?


----------



## Hawgcop15

A skirt and an ankle holster. :BNANA:


----------



## misconceived

Reserve or Fulltime?

Reserve, wear your department issued uniform or khakis and a collared shirt. You'll be issued an academy shirt after a few weeks.


----------



## mpdcam

misconceived said:


> Reserve or Fulltime?
> 
> Reserve, wear your department issued uniform or khakis and a collared shirt. You'll be issued an academy shirt after a few weeks.


NERPI is in-service. If it is in Reading, wear your uniform. They are uptight about that. THANK GOD I don't have to go there anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misconceived

NERPI is not just In-Service.

I realized after I had asked Full or Part time, that is the start date for the Reserve/ Intermittent.


----------



## MPD133

Since I went to NERPI a few years ago, we will assume the dress code is still the same. I'll also make the assumption and assume you are male-yes, I know about assuming...

For the Reserve/Intermittent Academy wear a pair of khakis and a polo shirt until they give you a shirt. Or you could go with a button-down shirt. The shirt they give you will have the NERPI logo on it. After NERPI, you'll never wear it again, unless you're a do it yourself oil-change kind of guy. And don't wear sneakers with your khakis.

For Females, wear a skirt (for real) or nice slacks. They don't like jeans...

Good luck


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Males----Go with a Greatful Dead t-shirt Bermuda shorts, sandles and dont forget the black sox.

Females----Go with a white or black tank top coving just above the bellybutton, pink shorts that have the word "pink" on the ass, fip flops with no sox with at least one toe ring on...

The instructors will love you


----------



## Mitpo62

I'm partial to blue tights and a red cape.....


----------

